# premature air failure



## riccomax (Mar 25, 2007)

My 2004 Nissan maxima only has 45 K miles and  the air conditioning has already failed. Nissan does not want to pay for this. We are asking Nissan to pay for this repair since I believe that 45K is way to premature for the Air Conditioning to fail! regardless of whether we have extended warranty or not.
I understand that 2004 is the first year that the Maxima was assembled here in the US: we've had problems with this car since it was 1 week old.
Has anybody experienced similar problems with Nissan Mamixa 2004?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Did they tell you from where the a/c leak occured from?
If it's damage to the a/c condensor, such as a rock smashing into it from a car in front of you, then unfortunately, you are SOL.


----------

